# Columbian Tegu, sprained/broken arm?



## tinouTHEdino (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi, I have a columbian B/W tegu, Gordan, still a baby I think (13 inches), I got him from the pet store two days ago, He never really sits still and has a "let me explore" attitude with me and will only sit still for a few minutes at a time while I attempt to scratch his head trying to figure out if he likes it or not.

I didnt notice anything odd from the get go, however today I was watching him very closely and saw his right arm limps a bit when he walks after he ate. I think with the added weight of the food it made the problem more pronounced

I have some experience with physical therapy and was feeling around, it felt like the muscles in his right arm had some serious atrophy from what looks like to be an earlier sprain or break that has healed badly.

What happens next blew my mind.

I finally get him into my left hand with his bottom legs supported and my index finger supporting his spine. then I start massaging gently his right arm, trying to unroll the muscle and get some blood flow back in them.

He closes both of his eyes and gets into a state of complete calmness, similar to tegus that like their head scratched, and just lets me do my work on his arm.

I had to stop a few times to let him try out his massaged arm, but it would just pop back out the socket and he would walk all funny again. but I did this a total of 3 times, the last time I think was kind of painful for him, He closed both his eyes, then gaped his mouth sort of like to say hey this kinda hurts but it feels good.

This is my literally my second day of owning a tegu...I heard they were smart but I never expected to experience something like this.

Right now, he is laying in his cage resting, not burrowed, but on the ground with the right arm looking like its not popped out. hope he gets better soon


----------



## Josh (Feb 11, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! That's a pretty cool experience to massage him and have him respond in some way! You should get that on video next time! I hope you're able to help him heal a bit faster. It sounds like you two are already bonding quite well!


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Feb 13, 2014)

Keep in mind that a baby tegu in pain and feeling "attacked" by someone controlling him in a force handling way, their reaction is to close their eyes and lay still.... almost like playing dead or the closing of the eyes is a stressor of them wishing you away. Please don't play vet here, without seeing a vet and getting a possible xray - you dont know what is going on, there could be an old break, or even a new one (they dont show pain! its a weakness) or it could be MBD weaking the bones and joints.


----------



## tinouTHEdino (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for your concern, Gordon is doing much better now, the lizard physical therapy lol...was helping, it took him a few days to start walking normal again. I am sure he is thankful of me for it, or at least sees me as a non threat. He is so much sweeter now and doesnt try to run away from me.


----------

